# VW Passat 2008 Mam Nuvo 7 Wheels 19x8.5



## pablotrinidad (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Guys!
I recently bought a Passat Komfort, and I already bought the Nuvo Wheels, I had purchased the Neuspeed Race Springs and I have been looking for a place to install these springs. All the places I have gone they want to charge me ~800.00 DLS. I am not willing to pay more than 400 DLS, do you guys know of any place? I will really appreciate your help.
Thanks!



































_Modified by pablotrinidad at 3:16 PM 6-1-2008_


----------

